# Got a plow for the 09 GMC 2500HD



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Exactly as the title says, we bought a plow off of a fellow plowsite member (2tonsoffordfun). I'll get some more pic's sometime..


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1042177 said:


> Exactly as the title says, we bought a plow off of a fellow plowsite member (2tonsoffordfun). I'll get some more pic's sometime..


8 foot? Might be too heavy for a GM


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ha ha... ya right... It'll be fine...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1042188 said:


> Ha ha... ya right... It'll be fine...


You will be more then fine, remember you dont have a Ford. 
Nice find. Do you have any pictures of it hooked up?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Quality SR;1042190 said:


> You will be more then fine, remember you don't have a Ford.
> Nice find. Do you have any pictures of it hooked up?


Naa none yet... We just bought the plow. We haven't gotten any mounts and wiring for the 09 yet, we're going to get them in the fall. I'll probably get some of it on my uncle 06 (listed in my sig) sometime this week. I'm going to take the pat's sticker off the front and give it a coat of silver metallic paint.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I see you made it home OK...



SuperdutyShane;1042186 said:


> 8 foot? Might be too heavy for a GM


I'm gonna come down there and put your whole truck in the back of mine.....:realmad:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

2COR517;1042198 said:


> I see you made it home OK...
> 
> I'm gonna come down there and put your whole truck in the back of mine.....:realmad:


Ya we ended up putting it on our flatbed, but we're going to jockey it around the yard with my uncles 06.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice! 
Cant wait to see it in the fall all done up.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bacwudzme;1042209 said:


> Nice!
> Cant wait to see it in the fall all done up.


Thanks! Ya I can't wait either... I'm going to take the front pat's sticker off and give it a new coat of gray paint on the front and any other rust spots. The truck is going to have a mini LED 15" light bar.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;1042198 said:


> I'm gonna come down there and put your whole truck in the back of mine.....:realmad:


Woah now, you're going to destroy your truck


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Man,
I was getting used to seeing that on Craigslist!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;1042218 said:


> Woah now, you're going to destroy your truck


I could hook up my 1500 gmc and pull your f350 around like a rag doll. If were gonna really destroy you truck I will bring the f250 up there haha


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1042224 said:


> I could hook up my 1500 gmc and pull your f350 around like a rag doll. If were gonna really destroy you truck I will bring the f250 up there haha


Get out of here, trader. I remember the good times, when Ford was the only truck you liked


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys can we keep this ford vs. GMC stuff out of here please?... Thanks


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are some new pic's


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

And one more of the 990


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1042230 said:


> Guys can we keep this ford vs. GMC stuff out of here please?... Thanks


I only drop by once in a while to instigate


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Opps forgot to mention the light bar is the one that is going to be on the truck for plowing.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

How wide is the tiller on the loader?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1042234 said:


> Here are some new pic's


Nice looking truck and JD. Cant wait to see it hooked up.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Frandon29;1042248 said:


> How wide is the tiller on the loader?


It's a JD 550 model tiller which I belive is 4 or 4 1/2 feet wide.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Quality SR;1042251 said:


> Nice looking truck and JD. Cant wait to see it hooked up.


Thanks, ya your telling me... I'm dieing not having push plates and wiring.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1042344 said:


> Thanks, ya your telling me... I'm dieing not having push plates and wiring.


talk to [email protected] for that rest of the parts that you need.

nice looking blade I wish western did that stainless cause all my hookups are western


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1042349 said:


> talk to [email protected] for that rest of the parts that you need.
> 
> nice looking blade I wish western did that stainless cause all my hookups are western


Actually it's not stainless... It's silver metalic powdercoat.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1042344 said:


> Thanks, ya your telling me... I'm dieing not having push plates and wiring.


I know the feeling. I would buy them now. It's cheaper and the weather is just right for the install. Keep us updated.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll try.. My parents plan on buying them in the fall. But I plan on buying them within the next month or so. I'm trying to decide between a joystick or handheld controller. I'm thinking handheld.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1042382 said:


> I'll try.. My parents plan on buying them in the fall. But I plan on buying them within the next month or so. I'm trying to decide between a joystick or handheld controller. I'm thinking handheld.


Get them in the summer, this way you have time to do the install yourself. You can take your time, and work out all the kinks. There will be no need to rush to get it done for a up coming storm. Plus you can save some money too.
But then again if my parents were buying it for me, it could wait. 
I would go the handheld route also. You can use either hand, you can shift while raising or lowering the blade. I just think it is alot easier and comfortable. Some say they don't like holding it for a long period of time. I have put in a decent amount of hours with my handheld, and it's not bad at all. I have used both handheld and joystick, including a Western (Fisher) joystick. Handheld for me, hands down. JMO


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya I've used a diamond hand held and a fisher joystick. I used the hand held when I was? 9 or 10? When I first started driving my uncles truck by myself plowing and I liked it a lot better then the joystick. Like you said it's easier with the hand held, you can shift with it in your hand plus just unplug it and it's out of the way. 2 seconds and your done.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1042386 said:


> Ya I've used a diamond hand held and a fisher joystick. I used the hand held when I was? 9 or 10? When I first started driving my uncles truck by myself plowing and I liked it a lot better then the joystick. Like you said it's easier with the hand held, you can shift with it in your hand plus just unplug it and it's out of the way. 2 seconds and your done.


Ditto. I see you made up your mind. :salute:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya definatley hand held.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice plow and truck. What is the Patiots Edition, just a sticker?



Mick76;1042220 said:


> I was getting used to seeing that on Craigslist!


Me to.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1042382 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a joystick or handheld controller. I'm thinking handheld.


I have allways used a joy stick, until I bought the plow I have now. I don't mind the hand held, but I like the joy stick alot better.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mercer_me;1042511 said:


> Very nice plow and truck. What is the Patiots Edition, just a sticker?
> 
> Ya it's a regular HD blade powder coated silver metallic, has a sticker on the front, and then one on the back.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone have stacking stops on a straight blade? I was pulling the patriots decal off the front tonight then was looking at the chain and frame cause I'm going to do some "touch up"paint and noticed that there were wear spots from the plow going up without stacking stops.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Stacking stops are for girls.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck, plow and tractor.  I love the JD. I see a gator in the background


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mossman381;1042591 said:


> Nice truck, plow and tractor.  I love the JD. I see a gator in the background


Yes, yes you do see a gator... It's an XUV 620i.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1042594 said:


> Yes, yes you do see a gator... It's an XUV 620i.


How do you like the gator? I love JD, but I think Polaris makes the best side x side.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mossman381;1042642 said:


> How do you like the gator? I love JD, but I think Polaris makes the best side x side.


I love it!! It's more of a tool instead of a toy for us though... It pulls a 5x8 dump trailer full of horse sh!t day in and day out. Plus pulls my 6x12 utility trailer with a eztrac, trimmer, toolbox, etc on it. But then gets taken into snowmobile trails pulling thousands, YES thousands of pounds of wood or aluminum beams or telephone poles...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Alot of people think the polaris is all play, but I assure you it can work. More like it turns work into play :laughing: It can handle 1500lbs in the bed. Tow 2000lbs. And still run to 50 mph. Smooth as silk ride.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mossman381;1042651 said:


> Alot of people think the polaris is all play, but I assure you it can work. More like it turns work into play :laughing: It can handle 1500lbs in the bed. Tow 2000lbs. And still run to 50 mph. Smooth as silk ride.


NICE! Hopefully we're getting mounts and wiring in september so I'll have some updated pic's then.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1054485 said:


> NICE! Hopefully we're getting mounts and wiring in september so I'll have some updated pic's then.


I hope they are cheaper than my western stuff. It cost me like $1500 to move my plow to my new truck  If I could to it all over again, I would have sold the old plow and just bought a new one from a dealer. It would have cost more in the end, but I would have had a new plow. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, still don't have mounts and wiring but relized I haven't posted a picture of the actual truck... So here it is!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

nice truck.. now put the plow on!!! haha


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Truck is sweet


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

aperfcrcle;1074369 said:


> nice truck.. now put the plow on!!! haha





mossman381;1074371 said:


> Truck is sweet


Thanks guys, ya I can't wait to get the plow on!! Deal was parents buy the plow, I buy the mounts/wiring, so I just need to finish getting alittle more moneyy... They'll be on by thanksgiving...


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice looking truck!

Thanksgiving huh?

I dont want to stir the pot but I was up in the Eustus area this past weekend and over heard a old coot saying to another guy that next weekend that area could get 2-4 inches! I dont know if I believe him and no way in hell it would stick but the occurances thats going on this year who knows!!!! iy was 31* sat A.M.

I wouldnt procrastanate, Remember: He who hesitates is lost!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking truck. I'm looking forward to seing pictures of it with the plow on.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, have to put a few turns in the t-bars and might add timbrens...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an awesome looking truck. I love those new GMC's! 

Definitely jump on getting those mounts and wiring for that thing, The precip is coming pretty heavy now (for a dry summer).


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

plowguy43;1075700 said:


> That is an awesome looking truck. I love those new GMC's!
> 
> Definitely jump on getting those mounts and wiring for that thing, The precip is coming pretty heavy now (for a dry summer).


Thanks man, and ya I've gotta. Once I get my license I wanna add a weatherguard version or the backrack, most likely with either dual strobes or a mini LED bar, and (2) Hella dual beam lights (one on each side).


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well got the plow ready for it's "quickey" paint job... A friend and I are going to just through a quick coat of paint on it, in a couple yrs I'll either paint it again or replace the moldboard with an X-blade moldboard..


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Use a good quality paint and it should last a few years. Cleaning the blade after plowing helps too.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mossman381;1077617 said:


> Use a good quality paint and it should last a few years. Cleaning the blade after plowing helps too.


Ya, I'm gonna get the silver paint from fisher. I decided that I didn't want the Pats sticker on the front so I took that off and I'm leaving the one on the back on.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well finally did the quick rattle can paint job! Tell me what you think!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I got the silver powdercoat in a can from fisher and then just used regular black to touch up the trip springs, headgear, etc.


----------

